# First mini review - the Diver´s 65 in 36mm .. finally it arrived!



## Reyken (May 19, 2015)

Hey everyone!

Since it was announced I was impatiently waiting for the first live pictures and or reviews of the new Divers65 in 36mm.

So I could not help myself and after reading the blog entry from Les rhabilleurs (not sure how they are spelled) I was convinced to order it blindly..and today it arrived!!

I was quite anxious because of the dimensions but fear not - it is awesome!!!!!!

I am so happy and the watch is so cool!

I got the blue dial since I really like the bronze bezel version but all in all - the blue got my vote.

My pictures are quick and dirty, as I did not have enough time for proper ones - so be careful:

The dial is a very very dark blue that changes dramatically when direct sunlight hits it to a beautiful, deep blue, really cool. But you really need a lot of light, otherwise it hints its colour but hides it again.. absolutely cool for someone like me

(I had a lot of blue dialed watches and everytime after a few weeks it was too blue, too shiny, too this and too that, I am aweful when it comes to blue watches, so this dark blue is spot on I think, time will tell)

I did not have the correct light and only my phone for real blue pictures, so today everything looks quite dark dialed, but do not be fooled 









So on to the dimensions:

The watch is in the original size of 36mm.. sounds small? Well yeah, but it really is not - the crystal size is 28mm measured with my caliper - this is because of the quite thin bezel.

The SMP300 looks smaller, the Breitling Superocean looks way smaller (25mm dial, the only watch I every considered as too small for me)

















The watch on my pretty exact 6.5 inch wrist (16,5 cm)

My biggest concern was the lug width of only 17mm..and that is the only really thing I can criticise on my first Oris (and I am absolutely in love with it!)

Especially the bracelet tapers dramatically from 17 to 12mm ! The clasp is 14mm again.

But on the wrist it does not look too bad to be honest.









The rubber strap goes from 17 to 14 on the buckle, the other half ends smaller, no pictures yet, sorry :-d

I think a 17mm straight leather strap would be pretty cool.









First impression of the lume is pretty good - this was taken after the pictures, so it had about 5 mins of outdoor time.

All in all I am very very very happy with this watch and it looks like a keeper to me! |>









The dimenisions once again in short:

Size 36mm
Crystal size is 28mm
Lug width 17mm
Height (with the domed crystal) is 13mm 
Lug to lug 43mm


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Looks perfect on your wrist. I have the ‘65 Deauville and I agree that these watches wear bigger due to the dial size. That 36 probably wears more like a 38. This ‘65 series is so keen. I’m glad that keep coming up with iterations. Congrats on your purchase. It’s a classic.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

Congrats on your new Oris! The dimensions are quite good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

Congrats on your new Oris! The dimensions are quite good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks perfect, will have to get one myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Congratulations on a very nice purchase! Looks good on your wrist. I have the same size wrist as you and now you've got me thinking of trying one of these on!

Best,

B79


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

congrats! i’m interest on that particular model.

I’ll wait till when i can get it from massdrop, haha.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Congratulations on owning such a beautiful Oris.


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

Nice! Definitely looks bigger than 36mm


----------



## ibo (Jul 2, 2018)

Congrats on your new watch, it looks great! 

I've been on the fence for the 42mm equivalent for a few months now...just keeping my fingers crossed for what I hope will be a transition to a 40mm size in the near future. Just like you, I appreciate the bronze bezel (new in 40mm), but I'd probably opt for blue too, hence the wait.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations. Very nice retro look and finally a good sized diver for us with slimmer wrists!

Love to see more pics esp side views if you have time.

Also do you know what other dial color/bezel configurations are available with the bracelet?


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

It was good to read


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

they should make all the colors in the 40mm bronze size,


----------



## Redwheels37 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for posting these pics -- I think I'm sold on the size.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Congrats on the watch and love the review!

I do think Oris missed a big opportunity with the 36mm 65 and the 36mm pointer by shrinking the lug width to 17mm. They should’ve kept it at 20mm.


----------



## stmcgill (Mar 18, 2014)

Very very nice!


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

Anymore pics or updates on this? These seem to be hard to find in Australia and I’m keen to get a bit more exposure before ordering and online.

OP - more photos? Still happy with it? Any QC or other issues you’ve since identified?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats OP on the new watch! I picked up the 40mm version on rubber this past weekend and it hasn't left my wrist since.


----------



## Paister (May 2, 2018)

Dang that's one good looking Oris. Fell off my radar but after seeing these pictures, it's back! Really appreciate the post and pics! CHEERS


----------



## Alwaysontime12 (Oct 31, 2017)

I was unsure about this but they pulled it off very very nicely. Looks great. Has me thinking


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

I wanted to bump this thread as I’m looking at this piece myself and hoping to try one on soon. I have the same size wrist as you OP so really considering this over the 40mm. It’s my sort of style and the thinness is what I’m looking for.

The only diver I currently own is a Seiko SKX013 which is great but a tad thick, looking for something slimmer and higher quality.

Anymore info or pics? You still loving it?

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Congrats on the watch and love the review!
> 
> I do think Oris missed a big opportunity with the 36mm 65 and the 36mm pointer by shrinking the lug width to 17mm. They should've kept it at 20mm.


According to traditional design proportions, Lug width should be 1/2 case diameter on a round dial watch. I recall reading that somewhere, and I think I agree. 17 x 2 is 34, so I'm not really sure what they are doing, but I think I like the smaller width straps. And Oris has many OEM strap options that are really interesting and of high quality...


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch (Jul 15, 2018)

Very nice Reyken, wear that ****er well!

Do all the 36mm versions have the date window over the 3rd hour? I'm very intrigued by the 36mm version of the Divers 65 but it's very hard to find more pics/videos of them online because the 42mm versions dominate the search. Does anyone know of any review videos for the 36mm version on YouTube or anything?


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> Very nice Reyken, wear that ****er well!
> 
> Do all the 36mm versions have the date window over the 3rd hour? I'm very intrigued by the 36mm version of the Divers 65 but it's very hard to find more pics/videos of them online because the 42mm versions dominate the search. Does anyone know of any review videos for the 36mm version on YouTube or anything?


From the research I've done into both bronze models, the 40mm has the date at 6 and the 36mm at 3.

I agree on the difficulty in finding info online as the original 42mm is very similar. Hodinkee has the best review of both that I've seen, posted back in March.

Gonna try on both this weekend but really fancy the 36mm, wish the date was at 6 like the 40mm though.

Would be good to see more real world pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

Looks perfect on your wrist, and beautiful in general. Great choice!


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch (Jul 15, 2018)

Watch Obsessive said:


> From the research I've done into both bronze models, the 40mm has the date at 6 and the 36mm at 3.
> 
> I agree on the difficulty in finding info online as the original 42mm is very similar. Hodinkee has the best review of both that I've seen, posted back in March.
> 
> ...


found one comparison video of the 36 and 40mm models. would still need to see them both in person, but the Divers 65 with the black dial and bronze bezel, regardless of which size suits me better, is definitely on my "i-hate-myself-for-never-having-any-money" list:


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> found one comparison video of the 36 and 40mm models. would still need to see them both in person, but the Divers 65 with the black dial and bronze bezel, regardless of which size suits me better, is definitely on my "i-hate-myself-for-never-having-any-money" list:


Nice find. Clearly I didn't search hard enough for more videos!

Still gotta see both in the flesh, I wear a 36mm Aqua Terra which fits great but that doesn't have a divers bezel. Real shame Oris didn't release a 38mm...










Yeah I really shouldn't be buying anymore watches at the moment, finally got down to 4 keepers after years of flipping but would love a slim diver. I am on the wait list for the Tudor BB 58 but I may have to swerve that when my time comes. This Oris could be the one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokkodai (Sep 14, 2018)

me too.. im looking for a slim diver and been on the waitlist for bracelet BB58 for awhile now... and this oris seems very attractive..


----------

